# can a dog be prejudice???



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

ok i hope i dont get in trouble fro posting this question but i have to ask can a dog be prejudice??? is it possible for them to dislike people based on race or sex?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What??? How do you mean, based on experiences???

Not that I've witnessed


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah i know this is crazy right? thats what i though too. ok this is off witnessing this with my own eyes. my cousin and her husband have a dogo argentino and this dog is friendly to most people. for some reason the dog doesnt like males or african americans. i was over at their house in the front yard hanging out one day and we were playing with the dog. the yard is fully fenced with a 6 ft high chain fence and people are walking by the fence and the dog was fine...as soon as black male walked by she went freaking NUTs!!! i can explain it but the dog just lost it. 

the weird thing is that there were other males of all race and size that walked by but for some reason she went nuts on this one guy.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

i had a neighbor once that had a pit and u couldnt wear a black hoodie around him


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Stage will not let anyone in the house of car with a hoodie, aslo he doesnt like dark skined people! He will only let selected males pat him, hes such a ladys man, he will smooch up to any female human, but for males not so much. he may feel threatened by dominancy
Even tho he is a black dog haha, maybe he thinks theres only room for the one "black"


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes they can!!! I grew up in Detroit in the 80's and know first hand. I'm a white guy and was the minority in my neighborhood. Their dogs hated me!!!! I personally believe that if you are the opposite race of what the dog is used to, it sees you as different. The reaction was almost as if I was wearing a mask.
When I moved to the suburbs years later I had a black friend from work come over. I don't have any close black friends and my dog acted crazy. Totally out of the norm for her. They get used to them but it takes awhile.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My cousin had a dog that attacked pics of Michale Jordan. She ripped all his posters off the wall and would bark every time he was on tv.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Hate to say it....but my Beagle is VERY racist. He HATES black men and a few select white men as well.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

my dogs hate everyone but me, and my dad, they tolerate my niece but they really dislike her and show it in obvious ways, but you put them around colored folk and they go in attack mode


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

are we really having this conversation...what a shame...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

colored folk...lmfao...


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

my dog wont let anyone darker then my brother near me. let alone a guy he freaks out if my boyfriend even gets close to me. this is going to sound bad but i dont mean in a bad way but i think its funny that my white dog dont like colored people let alone a dark tan. sorry if i offended someone. come to think of it this thread most likely might upset someone : /


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Alot of my mates are Maori ethnicity, so stage is a little more used to them!
I wouldnt mind if someone came on and said my dog dont like cracker ******* hahaha


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys can My dog's eat with forks lol jk.. This is a first i have heard this i will admit.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Alot of my mates are Maori ethnicity, so stage is a little more used to them!
> I wouldnt mind if someone came on and said my dog dont like cracker ******* hahaha


fortunately i made it past 3rd grade and wouldn't say anything that ignorant


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> fortunately i made it past 3rd grade and wouldn't say anything that ignorant


Dude you gotta remember she's from New Zealand and they talk different over there.Don't hate


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, i have a real weird sence of humour, i think down these ways the race card isnt so harsh, my appologies!
Im a Maori/european so i sit on the fence.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

My dogs love everybody


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't believe that fear and unfamiliarity is being confused for racism. 
Ugh you guys look. If a dog see something that it's unfamiliar with that it perceives as a threat, it WILL bark in defense mode. Racism comes from something deeper than skin color and different scent. That's all it is with in a dog. If your dog saw a llama or a lion it would act exactly the same as it would a person if different ethnicity simply for the fact that it has not been familiarized and socialized with said life form and situation. All there is too it. For those of you who are so into socializing your dogs, you need to take it a bit further than your friends and you friends dogs. It just becomes a bigger family, won't be seen as the public. To think a dog could hate, or even more so think a dog would hate someone for their race, nationality, or creed is just a ignorant as saying that a dog would hate someone because he is a bill collector. Another point I'm gonna make, before I end this post and walk away from this thread is this:
Your dog KNOWS you, and if you are scared of or hostile towards somebody, your dog will pick up on it real quick. You may tell yourself that you aren't like that, but lets be honest guys.... A majority of Americans are racist. My grandmother is a teacher, TODAY she was at a workshop. In that level of teaching, at the end of the day they will turn on music and have the children dance with eachother. The kids ONLY feel comfortable doing so if the class is predominately a single race. And I'm out like that


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Dude you gotta remember she's from New Zealand and they talk different over there.Don't hate


lol...i usually agree with you...but i'd love to know how i'm the one hating...lmao


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

did i offend you with my previous post? Not sure y your labeling me with the intlegence of a 3rd grader?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh is this about the "colored" thing? Yeah, remember that Family Guy episode where Chris was a missionary and went to South American and the team that loaded him on the plane was all... Oh btw, the word colored still flies down there, so get your fill.? Eh, sorry, my mind is a drift right now.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> You may tell yourself that you aren't like that, but lets be honest guys.... A majority of Americans are racist.


Allow me to apologize and rephrase before I get yelled at. Uneasy around ather races is what I meant to say.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> lol...i usually agree with you...but i'd love to know how i'm the one hating...lmao


OK let me pick different wording for you.Understand better.Understand that different countries aren't quite as caught up on race as we are here.Understand that in other countries people don't take things so seriously about some things as we do here.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

MISSAPBT said:


> did i offend you with my previous post? Not sure y your labeling me with the intlegence of a 3rd grader?


cuz he knows imma cracker with the intelagence of a 3rd grader


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> OK let me pick different wording for you.Understand better.Understand that different countries aren't quite as caught up on race as we are here.Understand that in other countries people don't take things so seriously about some things as we do here.


lol...ur wit never ceases to amaze me...:hammer:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> lol...ur wit never ceases to amaze me...:hammer:


WTH is that suppose to mean?Why don't you come right out and say what you're feeling instead of beating around the bush


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I can't believe that fear and unfamiliarity is being confused for racism.
> Ugh you guys look. If a dog see something that it's unfamiliar with that it perceives as a threat, it WILL bark in defense mode. Racism comes from something deeper than skin color and different scent. That's all it is with in a dog. If your dog saw a llama or a lion it would act exactly the same as it would a person if different ethnicity simply for the fact that it has not been familiarized and socialized with said life form and situation. All there is too it. For those of you who are so into socializing your dogs, you need to take it a bit further than your friends and you friends dogs. It just becomes a bigger family, won't be seen as the public. To think a dog could hate, or even more so think a dog would hate someone for their race, nationality, or creed is just a ignorant as saying that a dog would hate someone because he is a bill collector. Another point I'm gonna make, before I end this post and walk away from this thread is this:
> Your dog KNOWS you, and if you are scared of or hostile towards somebody, your dog will pick up on it real quick. You may tell yourself that you aren't like that, but lets be honest guys.... A majority of Americans are racist. My grandmother is a teacher, TODAY she was at a workshop. In that level of teaching, at the end of the day they will turn on music and have the children dance with eachother. The kids ONLY feel comfortable doing so if the class is predominately a single race. And I'm out like that


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: I came here to make both those points. I think people project too many human traits onto their animals.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

ok me and dixie made peace...lol...from here on i will sit back and watch...


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

you know this thread is kinda funny. not because of anything except lacey loves pretty much everybody. there are a few times that she has growled at people but she usually is a good judge of people. now i will tell you this scenario- she was born in idaho, spent time in montana, and more than likely the first black dude she met was in cali. we were in the car. you know what she did? went nuts. same thing happened when our the neighbor kid came over. he was probly 16. she calmed down n let him pet her and was fine with him after that. i remember one day mike put a mask over his head and she went psycho the same way and only stopped charging him cuz he took it off. my moose boy was the same as lacey tho and he came from a black family. they both would stand on alert n go nuts if a black dude walked by the car. i'm the farthest thing from racist. only thing that scared me down there were the crazy hobos. i had my own protection and don't need dogs for that. i dunno why they were that way but yeah. hope nobody gets crabby that i'm not super PC but yeah. i jus know i'm not racist n thot it was wierd my dogs seemed to be...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

aus_staffy said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: I came here to make both those points. I think people project too many human traits onto their animals.


I agree, people DO personify animals a LOT


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I think it all has to do with the dog's experiences. Lady is afraid of black men, but I know it is not the fact that someone is black because she likes black women just fine. We speculate that she was mistreated by a black man as a pup (we didnt get her til almost 4 months old, and she was in bad shape). I have black friend that jokes that shes racist, but really, with dogs, it's all about their past experiences. When we got her, she cowered at the sign of any male, but now it is just black men. My uncle's chi was mistreated before they rescued it, and he will attack anyone wearing a baseball cap. It's funny, you can put on a hat...growl...take it off...tail wags...on...growl...and so forth.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i had a dog that hated red if u wore red around him he would try to eat u up


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Speaking of race in America is about as safe as going to the Black Rock to pick up dynamite.










And yet, like a train crash, i can't help but just sit and watch what's about to happen. I specifically chose not to get involved in this thread, no good will come out of it. Yet my masochistic voyuerism compels me to keep checking in on it.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Speaking of race in America is about as safe as going to the Black Rock to pick up dynamite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao. i didn't claim anything just stated what i've seen from my own dogs


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

I do not feel it is possible for a dog to be "racist" without some sort of training involved or abuse from said race..


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

A dog can not comprehend race. So it can not be racist. 
It can be described as *"prejudice"* for lack of a better term.
Prejudice against big dogs, or dark or light skinned people, or human males with red hair , but even so, to use the word prejudice on a canine to me sounds a bit anthropomorphic.

A prejudice is a prejudgement: i.e. a preconceived belief, opinion, or judgment made without ascertaining the facts of a case.

A dog can not ascertain facts in a case. *It can be predisposed *to feeling aggressive toward certian things in certain situations, but these definitions ( racism, prejudice) only apply to human cognition.

( sorry if i sound like a 19th century English language professor )









So we are left with the question...
*Do dogs sometimes have a tendency to be aggressive or afraid toward humans with certain acknowledgeable physical traits?*
That's very easy... of course.

*Do these physical traits sometimes include race?*
Not so much _race_, *but an easily distinguishable physical trait*. A trait that the dog in question might have had a negative counteraction with. 
*So , yeah. The color of someone's skin can be a aggressing factor with some dogs. Whether it be by unfamiliarity or past experience.
*

My Tyson's radar goes up around large men wearing blue. I would love to put him on a couch and ask him to speak of why this is so, yet he only speaks doggy.








I can only imagine that in his younger times, something traumatizing happened to him with a large man wearing blue.

When I noticed this I began working on it, and he is less suspicious now.

*...yet he still hates guys who wear their sweaters over their shoulders... and I got to be honest, I dont blame him, I cant stand that either.*










...just thought id make you guys laugh, i myself am amused at the fact that I am even getting into this in such a philosophical manner.

*$5 WORD OF THE DAY IS:*
Anthropomorphic
Anthropomorphism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

so why would my dogs respond in such a way to much darker skinned males? lace hadn't ever been around them before and moose boy was a rescue. he may have had a reason as i suspected abuse when i got him. i dunno how else to explain it.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Are all dogs blind or something? im sure they can tell a darker skined person, even tho they see black and white it would be darker to them!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my cousin has some racist dogs.. they DO NOT like blacks...


----------



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

this thread is shocking..


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I can't believe that fear and unfamiliarity is being confused for racism.
> Ugh you guys look. If a dog see something that it's unfamiliar with that it perceives as a threat, it WILL bark in defense mode. Racism comes from something deeper than skin color and different scent. That's all it is with in a dog. If your dog saw a llama or a lion it would act exactly the same as it would a person if different ethnicity simply for the fact that it has not been familiarized and socialized with said life form and situation. All there is too it. For those of you who are so into socializing your dogs, you need to take it a bit further than your friends and you friends dogs. It just becomes a bigger family, won't be seen as the public. To think a dog could hate, or even more so think a dog would hate someone for their race, nationality, or creed is just a ignorant as saying that a dog would hate someone because he is a bill collector. Another point I'm gonna make, before I end this post and walk away from this thread is this:
> Your dog KNOWS you, and if you are scared of or hostile towards somebody, your dog will pick up on it real quick. You may tell yourself that you aren't like that, but lets be honest guys.... A majority of Americans are racist. My grandmother is a teacher, TODAY she was at a workshop. In that level of teaching, at the end of the day they will turn on music and have the children dance with eachother. The kids ONLY feel comfortable doing so if the class is predominately a single race. And I'm out like that


:goodpost::goodpost:

I'm going to say this ..... I hope we did not scare away or insult members because of this post. I'm insulted by it even being a thought I would hate for my son who is black to come read that because he is black a dog may not like him, he has enough to worry about because of the color of his skin.... honestly if I can curse right now I would thats how annoyed I am by the posting in this thread ... I'm disgusted ...


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Lone Star said:


> fortunately i made it past 3rd grade and wouldn't say anything that ignorant


haha you made it farther than me bro  pike is friendly with every1, blacks, white, purple ppl, green ppl, just not stray dogs. and i dont think he is "color" oriented with them either....


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

my bad. apologies all around.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Umm... correct me if I'm wrong here, but aren't dogs color blind!? To my knowledge, they are, and they only see varying levels of grey... so the race thing wouldn't necessarily be an issue. They can only judge ppl by past experiences. To the OP... maybe the guy who walked by and caused your friend's dog to go bizerk has encountered her before and teased her or just has a bad aura about him all together!? Just my opinion here. I am upset about this thread, as Ronnie is, b/c we are of mixed ethnicity and so are our children! You guys really need to be a little more cautious of how you word things on here... remember, us members are not the only ones who can read these threads!! Anybody can read em, and use anything and everything against us!! Just a friendly reminder! Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

My friend used to have a dog that seemed prejudiced against african americans - it was so embarrassing when she would 'go off' and hard to explain when I was walking her that 'she came that way'... She eventually got put down for biting someone but I never heard any details.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> yeah i know this is crazy right? thats what i though too. ok this is off witnessing this with my own eyes. my cousin and her husband have a dogo argentino and this dog is friendly to most people. for some reason the dog doesnt like males or african americans. i was over at their house in the front yard hanging out one day and we were playing with the dog. the yard is fully fenced with a 6 ft high chain fence and people are walking by the fence and the dog was fine...as soon as black male walked by she went freaking NUTs!!! i can explain it but the dog just lost it.
> 
> the weird thing is that there were other males of all race and size that walked by but for some reason she went nuts on this one guy.


Is it just this one guy - or has it occurred with several black male Americans? I say black because you never know if they're hatian, pueto rican or what - no offense to anyone on the board ...

That's interesting... Hm.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

...what was once a curiosity, has turned to disappointment, im done with this thread.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

fishinrob said:


> Yes they can!!! I grew up in Detroit in the 80's and know first hand. I'm a white guy and was the minority in my neighborhood. Their dogs hated me!!!! I personally believe that if you are the opposite race of what the dog is used to, it sees you as different. The reaction was almost as if I was wearing a mask.
> When I moved to the suburbs years later I had a black friend from work come over. I don't have any close black friends and my dog acted crazy. Totally out of the norm for her. They get used to them but it takes awhile.


i agree ,that is why i made sure to expose my dog to different people and places ..petland helped


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it would be more of a socialization problem. If the dog has not been exposed to a lot of different genders, ages, ethnic backgrounds, funny hats, funny clothes.. you never know. It could have been a certain cologne the person was wearing, or a certain smell of their hair gel. Remember dogs have a very strong sense of smell. I also agree with dogs picking up on our own vibes. 

The first time Helena met our friend Jason who so happens to be a black dude, my boyfriend had her outside and it was dark, she was only 6 months at the time. He told me she growled at him. I was shocked because she'd never done that before. But after that once incident, they became the best of friends. Helena absolutely adores him. He will actually be "pet sitting" when I'm in the hospital having the baby. I call Jason one of her boyfriends, lol There are certain male friends of ours that she is extremely bubbly around. Anyhow I remember though after she met him that first time, my boyfriend thought maybe she didn't like black people but it wasn't the case at all. It was probably that it was dark outside and there was something else about it. 

Anyway I do know this for a FACT. She does NOT like a man in uniform. Police or security guards, she can't tell the difference. She's been in the car a lot of times when I got pulled over, or went through a road block or something. Anyway, some of the times, the police officer was unnecessarily rude, and she don't take kindly to a strange man talking harshly to her mama! And even if it was a security guard that we stopped in a parking lot to ask directions.. she didn't like them approaching the window. 

She also hasn't been taking kindly to a lot of men lately, but a lot of people say it's probably due to her heightened protection over me because I am pregnant.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

This thread has descended from simply being misguided into downright ignorance. Aside from a couple of really good posts there's some stuff here that's just short of being outright offensive. 

Despite the fact that I live in Australia, I'm originally from South Africa and I'm not white (there's a couple of pics of me with the dogs floating around the board) and I've got a fairly thick skin about racial stuff. I realise some people feel like they get jumped on any time they mention race and to a point I agree. The idea that dogs can be racist, however is just ridiculous no matter how many times you think you've seen it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it's just... some people don't really "read to much into things" I don't think the OP meant to be offensive.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sure they didn't and my comment wasn't directed at the OP. It actually wasn't a bad question and I hope they don't feel bad for posting it. It's just got a bit silly.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

My dog dislikes alot of people i do not call it prejudice as much as crankyness LOL


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

OK, here is my take, it is one or more of the following factors:
faulty temperament, 
lack of proper socialization, 
prior abuse by someone who had similar characteristics, 
a person's mannerisms and other such factors
Ect

There are so mnay variables.

Now all that being said...APBTs are SUPPOSED to be people friendly, so to me if a dog who doesn't like a lot of different people and there is nothing strange like the person trying to hurt their owner or them going on...then the dog is exhibiting poor overall temperament.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Patch... the OP actually said it was a friend's dogo argentino... not an APBT, so I know they're a little different when it comes to their DA vs HA. I personally don't have any experience with the Dogo, so I can't really speak that much on them, but my original comment still stands, referencing the person the dog reacted to in the manner she did. But, I too think the OP didn't mean any offense, but some of the folks who posted their thoughts and opinions afterwards didn't really think about what they were typing and that's where are the confusion came from. I've got a thick skin, too, most of the time. But being of mixed ethnicity (black, mexican, indian, german, italian, swedish, polish, and french) and having mixed children, I was kinda disappointed in some peoples' responses. I know this upset Ronnie (DeuceAddicted) as well, since she and her children are of mixed ethnicity also. My personal opinion is we should lock this thread or delete it all together to keep from any more misunderstandings happening. But, I'm not a mod so, I can't do anything about it. I spoke my piece, and that's that. I'm done here.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> OK, here is my take, it is one or more of the following factors:
> faulty temperament,
> lack of proper socialization,
> prior abuse by someone who had similar characteristics,
> ...


i agree i believe my dog has very poor temperment... we are constanty working with him to improve this. He seems fine untill certain situations like if he is in the living room at night he will not let my nephew in there at all?? its like he can go from happy to aggravited in an instant


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW I have to agree with severalpeople here about this going from maybe being an informative thread to being a racial bashing fest. Sorry that is just the way I am takin all of this. I'm white, a Heinz 57 but still white, now that being said, I have friends of ALL Colors, black,white, hispanic, mexican, latino, asian, Native american indian as well as Indian and my dogs know them all and are ok with them all, but that's in the house, Phoenix is the only one who has a problem with people outside the house, since we have lived nithe ghetto, yes I said I live in the ghetto here, we are surrounded by whites, blacks and spanish people who are not of the best intent, and I have caught them several times jackingwith the dogs thru the fence, Phoenix is the only one who is aggressive about things like this and will bark and go crazy at certain people or kids when in the car. 

I just can't believe that some of you all posted some of the things that were said here, I am disappointed that we all still view things so narrow mindedly, isn't this 2010, like a whole new era/generation going on here, didn't things liek this die out long ago, hmmm guess not, is such a shame that we all can't look past the color of each others skin to know that a dog needs to be properly socilaized by its owner for it to NOT go crazy and bark at people and be HA, myself included. I worked very ahrd and still work with Phoenix on a daily basis with this, we are making progress but it is taking time.

ughh whatever I am walking awy from this thread as well, I think it should be closed.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

my apologies to the board and other members if i have started a heated debate. i did not intend to make this thread to offendor slander anyone. For the record i am of asian descent and my family looks like a rainbow of ethnicities during get togethers. 

maybe i should have chose a different word than racist or opt not to use it at all. I agree that this dogo my cousin owns is a little sketchy and could use a great deal more socialization. when i posted that the dog acted the way she did towards another ethnicity i was simply stating that this has happend on more than one ocassion towrds this particular ethnic group. for the record this dog has been in no way trained or brought up to do this.

once again just want to apologize to the members if my thread offended anyone.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Let me explain for those of you who need a little more tact in how things are worded or phrased, and perhaps place yourself in the shoes of a mother raising a young black male.
And as APBT/BULLY owners who deal with stereotyping and dog prejudice you can view it in that sense instead if you do not have children.
My son who is now 15, at the age of 3 he told my mother he wishes he could bleach him and daddy, my mom asked why would he say such a thing, his response was * So people would like us cause we're light like them *, it saddened my mother and broke my heart to think that my then 3 yr old son thought the world didn't like him cause he has brown skin. So yes things like this thread infuriated me. I spent his baby years reading every my skin is beautiful book I could find, teaching him that he is a beautiful black male child and people do not dislike him for the color of his skin. That as long as he treated people fairly and with respect they would judge him as a person. So seeing the replies to this thread yesterday made me feel as if I have totally taught my son wrong, as people find it humorous to say that their dogs do not like people of color. My children are not allowed and have been taught to look at people as people. And if needing to describe to me or anyone else someone they want to comment on to describe them by clothing not color, race, handicap, or weight as some people may find it offensive.
I honestly was not going to continue here because I can deal with dog issues and dislikes but what I cannot over look is persons judgement in race. I deal with racial comments at work on a regular so thick skin is pretty worn out right now.
I say this if you have to say * I hope this doesn't offend anyone * before posting then obviously it may be deemed offensive. 
I can close this thread but I will not because of my feelings towards it, would not be fair, so I will leave it up to the OP and Mod ..... 

OP, I understand your curiosity in that particular situation and with that I wish you well.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks ronnie. i just hope you know that i feel horrible if i offended you. to elaborate on how your son feels i would like to share a story with you. 

As a child growing up i immigrated to canada at the age of 2 from malaysia. i was really young so the transition at first was nothing harsh. I do have one distinct memory as a child with confusion about my own racial identity. I lived in the suburbs and the school that i went to was predominantly caucasians. I believe i may have been one of 2 asian kids in that whole school. this never really bothered me since when you are a kid you just play with whoever is around. however one day there was a class project. The project was to get your partner to trace you body on a long scroll of paper. After your partner traced your outline your job was draw your self on the outline and then paint yourself. 

i looked at all the other kids in the my class and noticed that the caucasian kids were painting themselves a natural pink skin tone and there was another east indian kid that painted herself a chocolate brown. when it came my turn to paint myself i sat there dumbfounded. honestly.....i had no idea what to do. no one had ever really talked to me about this and i just viewed myself as anything but asian considering my surroundings and friends. so i ended up painting myself a nude pink color too.

i think that i too almost had wanted to just be white. since all my friends were white and anything outside of that was not normal. now obviously alot has changed since that day and i have learned more about my culture and my heritage and i am completly proud of who i am and where my family came from.

Ronnie please tell your son i appologize from the bottom of my heart for making this thread. And that there are other kids of ethnicity (ie myself) who have felt what he has felt. it sounds like you are a great mom. and i only wish that when i was younger i had someone like you to teach me about acceptance.

mod please close this thread (i have no idea how to do it)

God bless to everyone!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Let me explain for those of you who need a little more tact in how things are worded or phrased, and perhaps place yourself in the shoes of a mother raising a young black male.
> And as APBT/BULLY owners who deal with stereotyping and dog prejudice you can view it in that sense instead if you do not have children.
> My son who is now 15, at the age of 3 he told my mother he wishes he could bleach him and daddy, my mom asked why would he say such a thing, his response was * So people would like us cause we're light like them *, it saddened my mother and broke my heart to think that my then 3 yr old son thought the world didn't like him cause he has brown skin. So yes things like this thread infuriated me. I spent his baby years reading every my skin is beautiful book I could find, teaching him that he is a beautiful black male child and people do not dislike him for the color of his skin. That as long as he treated people fairly and with respect they would judge him as a person. So seeing the replies to this thread yesterday made me feel as if I have totally taught my son wrong, as people find it humorous to say that their dogs do not like people of color. My children are not allowed and have been taught to look at people as people. And if needing to describe to me or anyone else someone they want to comment on to describe them by clothing not color, race, handicap, or weight as some people may find it offensive.
> I honestly was not going to continue here because I can deal with dog issues and dislikes but what I cannot over look is persons judgement in race. I deal with racial comments at work on a regular so thick skin is pretty worn out right now.
> ...


I'm sorry that happened to you & is still occurring in the work place - have you considered going to HR about it. I dealt with a similar situation except on a reverse roll, my boss told me she simply did not & would not like me because I was a young white girl & there was nothing in common - I was harassed on a daily basis by her for two years until one day I walked out from stress & infuriated. In retrospect I should have gone to HR immediately & filed a formal complaint. Instead I just took it & took it, thinking no one would believe the young receptionist. She got exactly what she wanted & that's what I yelled at her as I was walking out. She just stood there smiling & for once I made sure the entire office heard me loud & clear...

Based on your son, you could write a beautiful story for children & adults yourself. Racism is just absurd on both parts & no one should be made to feel inferior based on physical appearance - it angers me to the core.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Like I said earlier, I grew up in the hood. Dogs owned by black people didn't like me until I was around them for a week or so. I was just different from the norm.
I dealt with Black on white Racism in Detroit for years. I was the only White kid for 10 blocks. I had black friends and some people just didn't like my color and a lot of the parents were worse. Life goes on. We should always be able to discuss everything, even why dogs react to different races. I can't believe people are so thin skinned over the subject.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

fishinrob said:


> Like I said earlier, I grew up in the hood. Dogs owned by black people didn't like me until I was around them for a week or so. I was just different from the norm.
> I dealt with Black on white Racism in Detroit for years. I was the only White kid for 10 blocks. I had black friends and some people just didn't like my color and a lot of the parents were worse. Life goes on. We should always be able to discuss everything, even why dogs react to different races. I can't believe people are so thin skinned over the subject.


You make a good point. But not everyone grew up like you... You were acclimated to this crap at a very young age & forced to just accept it all through out. Sad really - just sucks that it became the norm for you :/ - I grew up in the suburbs... Raised by a single mother oldest of 3 - by the age of nine we had our fair share of misfortune, gun shots at nite - maggots on walls. A gang of black kids holding a gun with a laser beam pointed at my chest as I walked my beagle around the neighborhood (didn't realize it was a bad area until that time - we just moved). Even still with all this going on, had been extremely sheltered & christianized, not really understanding what was going on around me until about 16-17.

It's really not worth it to raise my stress level now @ 23 & have gained nothing but strength, knowledge & compassion for those around me.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

this thread should be CLOSED>........


----------

